# كل يوم طريقة لمحلات المنظفات



## العجمىى (11 فبراير 2010)

الطريقة الاولى
الصابون الزيت او الاصفراو الازرق
بتجيب برميل 120 لتر بتملؤا بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضع 12 كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضع 2 كيلو صودا قشور وتعادل بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 2 كيلو ديكسابون وتركهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضع نصف كيلو ملح شامبو حتلقى الصابون ثقيل وشفاف بس كل حاجة متنساش التقليب لانه مفيد جداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زود الجلسرين والرئحة والليمون افضل 
التكلفة تقريبا السلفونيك 75 جنيه الديكسابون 22 جنيه الصودا 8 جنيه واللون والرئحة حاجة بسيطه 
بتبيع انت ب 2 جنيه على الاقل والله حتلقى صابون جميل اوى


----------



## commando (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## بووذن (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا بس لو عندك طريقيه لعمل الصابون بالاعشاب او المواد الطبيعيه اكون شاكرا للك


----------



## العجمىى (19 فبراير 2010)

*صناعه الصابون الزيتى من الاعشاب* ​ *السلام عليكم..
هذه وصفات لعمل الصابون المنزلي..

اصنعي بنفسك صابونا لتنظيف البشرة وتجميلها:
تتميز انواع كثيرة من الصابون التجاري بأنها غير حانية على البشرة فقد تهيجها او تجففها 
من كثرة الاستعمال..
وهذا يرجع بسبب وجود مادة الصودا الكاوية التي تدخل في تركيب الصابون ..
وان الصابون كل ماارتفع سعره احتوى على مواد كميائية اكثر لاكسابه رائحه فواحه عطرة..

اقدم لكي سيدتي بعض الوصفات للصابون المنزلي الافضل للبشرة..السائل (الهلامي ) والصلب ..

صابون العسل ويزت الزيتون:
المكونات..
-ملعقة ونصف صغيرة عسل ..
-ثلاث ارباع ملعقه صغيرة زيت زيت..
-تسعه ملاعق كبيرة صابون مبشور..

التحضير والاستعمال:
يُسخن الصابون المبشور على نار هادئة ويقلب بملعقة خشبية..وبعد أن يذوب يضاف إليه تدريجياً زيت الزيتون
نقطة نقطة ويُخلط معه جيداً ثم يضاف عسل النحل مع استمرار التقليب لبضع دقائق للحصول على خليط سميك
متماسك..ثم يرفع الإناء من على النار ويُصب الخليط في وعاء مناسب وعندما يجف تماماً ويصبح صلباً يكون
جاهز للاستعمال..ويستغرق ذلك لبضعة أسابيع..
ويفضل عدم إضافة زيوت عطرية لهذا النوع من الصابون حيث أن وجودعسل النحل يعد كافياً لإكسابه رائحة منعشة مقبولة..
ويمتاز هذا الصابون بمفعول مرطب للبشرة وملين للجلد. ويعتبر الاستحمام متعة حيث يجرى الماء على الجسم
المدهون بالعسل وكأنه يتراقص عليه!!


صابون اللافندر الهلامى(Gel) الجذاب الرائحة:
المكونات:
-اثنين ونصف ملعقة كبيرة من رؤوس (أزهار) نبات اللافندر المجففة..
-عشرة ملاعق كبيرة صابون مبشور..
-ثمانية ملاعق كبيرة ماء مغلى..
-اربعه نقط من زيت اللافندر العطرى..

التحضير والاستعمال:
تُسحق رؤوس اللافندر (باستخدام يد الهون) حتى تتحول إلى شبه بودره ثم يوضع الصابون مع الماء في وعاء
ويقلب الخليط مرات عديدة ثم يضاف إليه بودرة اللافندر مع زيت اللافندر ثم يعبأ المستحضر في زجاجه..


صابون دوارالشمس والعسل:
المكونات:-3 
ملاعق صغيرة زيت دوار الشمس..
-3 ملاعق صغيرة عسل نحل..
-8 ملاعق كبيرة صابون مبشور..
-بضع نقاط من زيت السمسم..

التحضير والاستعمال:
- يُسخن الصابون على نار هادئة مع التقليب بملعقة خشبية حتى يتم ذوبان الصابون , ثم يضاف اليه 
زيت دوار الشمس والعسل , مع التقليب حوالي من 7 - 9 دقايق أخرى ..
وبعدها يضاف زيت السمسم , ثم يرفع الاناء من على النار.. ويصب الخليط في وعاء مناسب ,,, ويترك 
بمكان دافئ ... وبعد ان يصبح صلبا يكون جاهز للاستعمال .. وهذا يستغرق وقتا قصير..


صابون الكافور الهلامي (Gel) للتجميل وتجديد النشاط:
المكونات:
واحد ونصف ملء حفنه يد اوراق نبات الكافور..
1,7 لتر ماء..
6 ملاعق كبيرة صابون مبشور..

التحضير والاستعمال:
توضع اوراق الكافور في وعاء , ويصب فوقها ثم يسخن الوعاء لمده 15 دقيقة مع مراعاة تغطيته بإحكام ..
وبعدها يرفع الوعاء من على النار ويترك لمدة 1-2 ساعتين للحصول على منقوع مركز.. يصفى المنقوع..
ويعاد تسخينه وعند بلوغ درجة الغليان يضاف الصابون مع التقليب المستمر الى ان يذوب الصابون تماما ..
وعندما يبرد الخليط يعبأ في وعاء مناسب ويحفظ بالثلاجة..
يساعد هذا الصابون بالاضافه الى فوائدة الجمالية الى التخلص من وجع العضلات والاجهاد الجسماني .
خبير الاعشاب خليفه
وهذا منقول من موقع الا انا وان بحثتللك فى جوجل وارجوا الافاده بس متسالنيش فى اى حاجة فيه ​*​


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن اعرف كيفية الاتصال بك 
للضروره


----------



## العجمىى (20 فبراير 2010)

ممنوع هذا فى المنتدى فلو عايز اى حاجة اكتبه وانا مش حتاخر


----------



## رانياعبده (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير انا مهندسه كميائيه مبتدئه بس عايزه اعرف معملومات لوممكن عن صناعة الصابون السائل بى اقل تكلفه يكون جيدا اذا تسمح جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (15 مارس 2010)

رانياعبده قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير انا مهندسه كميائيه مبتدئه بس عايزه اعرف معملومات لوممكن عن صناعة الصابون السائل بى اقل تكلفه يكون جيدا اذا تسمح جزاك الله كل خير


هذه طرقة كتبتها قبل كده يالرب تنفعك بتجيى برميل 120 لتر بتملئيه بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضعى10كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضعى الصودا السائلة حتى تعادلى بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 1 كيلو ديكسابون وتركهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطيهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضعى نصف كيلو ملح شامبو حتلقى الصابون ثقيل وشفاف بس كل حاجة متنسيش التقليب الجيد لانه مفيد جداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زود الجلسرين والرئحة والليمون وحتلاقى الصابون ثقيل 
وجميل وشفاف


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## bermand (22 يوليو 2010)

مع تقديري

هل الملح المذكور ملح الشامبو يختلف عن الملح ألأعتيادي المعروف

وشكرا


----------



## rimar (31 يوليو 2010)

الى الاخ bermand ملح الشامبو هو كلوريد الامونيوم وليس الملح العادي الذي هو كلوريد الصوديوم


----------



## كرم جمال عبده (19 يناير 2011)

الطريقة الاولى
الصابون الزيت او الاصفراو الازرق
بتجيب برميل 120 لتر بتملؤا بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضع 10 كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضع 2 كيلو صودا قشور وتعادل بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 2 كيلو ديكسابون وتركهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضيف ملح كبريتات المغانسيوم حت تحصل على القوام المناسب بس كل حاجة متنساش التقليبوبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زود الجلسرين ورائحة بريل افضل


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بالقرءان نحيا (14 مارس 2013)

العجمىى قال:


> هذه طرقة كتبتها قبل كده يالرب تنفعك بتجيى برميل 120 لتر بتملئيه بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضعى10كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضعى الصودا السائلة حتى تعادلى بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 1 كيلو ديكسابون وتركهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطيهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضعى نصف كيلو ملح شامبو حتلقى الصابون ثقيل وشفاف بس كل حاجة متنسيش التقليب الجيد لانه مفيد جداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زود الجلسرين والرئحة والليمون وحتلاقى الصابون ثقيل
> وجميل وشفاف




جزاك الله خيرا عالطري لي سؤال هو ممكن استخدم البولي او التايلوز بدل ملح الشاور


----------

